# Verkaufe diverse WAGO Komponenten aus meiner Studienzeit



## Student01 (9 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

verkaufe verschiedene WAGO Komponenten aus meiner Studienzeit. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...onenten-aus-studienzeiten/1098729723-168-2115

Falls Interesse besteht, könnt Ihr mich gerne per Mail anschreiben


----------

